# Lily crafting 'Terrarium' **CLOSED**



## OtterFloof (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello all! Lily  is crafting a terrarium and I'd like to invite you to come get the DYI! Please read 'Notes' below




 



*Note:*
1. I will be taking 2-3 people at a time (please be patient!) --> I will send you the dodo code when ready
2. I will 'Like' the post of people that have received dodo code so you know where you are in queue
3. **Tips are appreciated! (in bells or NMT) ❤** but not required --> please leave them in the graveyard (located right across bridge on the way to Lily's house)
4. I will be staying in Lily's house to make sure she keeps crafting (her house is shown above on map: follow brick path going north and go up 1 set of stairs) ) --> Please don't pick up tips that people leave
5. PLEASE leave via the airport and NOT "-"


----------



## ZombieKayy (Apr 14, 2020)

May I stop in?


----------



## Polilla (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi I would like to go please


----------



## shinobirain (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to come on by!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 14, 2020)

Would love to drop by!


----------



## Cloudofgods (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to stop by!! :33


----------



## Story (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to come. ^^


----------



## Vadim (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to come again!


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 14, 2020)

i woulld love to stop by and get the diy from lily


----------



## stargurg (Apr 14, 2020)

hi there, could i stop by please? c:


----------



## sunkyung (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to come by please!


----------



## shasha (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to come if there's space


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to come by if it's possible


----------



## ewok23 (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d love to if still possible


----------



## Shynobi (Apr 14, 2020)

I would like to come by!


----------



## Lankea (Apr 14, 2020)

I would like to come


----------



## Jorge Gallardo (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi , Lily keeps crafting the Terrarium ? I love that furniture , just let me know if i can go


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 14, 2020)

Ashariel said:


> i woulld love to stop by and get the diy from lily





momo.mofo said:


> hi there, could i stop by please? c:


You're in next batch!


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 14, 2020)

May I stop by? Thanks!


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 14, 2020)

sunkyung said:


> I'd love to come by please!





SarishaACNL said:


> I'd love to come if there's space


You'll be in next batch up once this current one comes


----------



## alitwick (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d love to stop by!


----------



## Kyle1320 (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## Junee (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to come over!


----------



## kalinn (Apr 14, 2020)

I would like to come by please!


----------



## lrpo (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi, I would like to come if she is still crafting!


----------



## maxii (Apr 14, 2020)

i would love to come by but understand if you’re full! thank you <3


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to stop by please!


----------



## Pickler (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come please


----------



## mayorgeorgia (Apr 14, 2020)

Please could I stop by?


----------

